# some eye candy



## Thor the Mighty (Apr 16, 2006)

some art.







thats my friend's aunt, their piano and random shots of the inside of their house all mixed into one picture.









drawing that took 3 months and has 3000 hidden words in it. trust me. i counted. it was done on lined notebook paper.









another one that took 3 months but only 300 hiden words. 












charcoal on paper.


----------



## Thor the Mighty (Apr 16, 2006)

done on a frisbee.


----------



## The Mad Jester (Apr 17, 2006)

!!! Thor! These are* incredible*! Your meticulous attention to detail and the swirling, writhing designs are just mindblowing. I don't know which one is my favorite, although a special visual note to the drawing on the frisbee. I'd love to have a frisbee like that, or have some sort of design like that on my walls. very, VERY awesome!!


----------



## woodsac (Apr 17, 2006)

I can only see the first three right now. I'm at work and can't view photobucket stuff :thumbdown:

That first image is excellent! Love the blending


----------



## Thor the Mighty (Apr 17, 2006)

guess i can make stuff special request if you want.


----------



## Arch (Apr 17, 2006)

these are seriously good :mrgreen: ...... very creative :thumbup:


----------

